# Who do you model your workouts after?



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 13, 2019)

Just curious as to who you guys model your gym workouts after! Me personally i follow seth feroce workouts on youtube. Try and copy all his workouts and try and follow his advice on real food. Anyone else listen to and maybe mimic someone? If so who


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm not Seth Feroce, so I don't do Seth Feroce's workout. I do an appropriate split and exercises for where I'm at currently. Tried and tested basics for now.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 13, 2019)

I just stick to the classic lifts that I have always been taught to do.  My stepfather was an amateur body builder when I was a child so he helped me develop this "power building" program that combines strength training with accessory exercises.  Every workout starts with the classic barbell lift for that particular exercise (bench press for chest, squat for legs, deadlift for back, and overhead press for shoulders).  After that, I pick four to five accessory exercises using machines, cables, or dumbbells that support the main exercise performed.  

Also, I have turned into a psychopath doing cardio, namely using the elliptical or adaptive motion trainer.

Now, I just hope I didn't royally hose my left bicep last night....  If I did, this will be a HUGE setback.


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 13, 2019)

Ya i only been seriously workout for a year. I find his videos best, the way he describes everything. Its like sitting in sxhool and finding a teacher you like with a subject your interested in delivery on a topic is key. And it helps when he says dont be a pussy so thats what i repeat when the workout gets hard. But hey to each their own right


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2019)

My bully yoga program is like if Louis Simmons and Boris Sheiko had a mongrel love child.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 13, 2019)

It was an evolution. When I was 15 it was Arnold. When I was in my 20s it was Yates. Now, in my 40s, it’s me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2019)

Ravishing Rick Rude


----------



## snake (Apr 14, 2019)

No one.

10 char


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2019)

I do as I please.

I'd like to add..  I do as I please.  Unless told otherwise but, I always get it my way.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 14, 2019)

In my heart it’s Dusty Henshaw, In reality it’s some schizophrenic ADHD Russel Simmons thing.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I'm not Seth Feroce, so I don't do Seth Feroce's workout. I do an appropriate split and exercises for where I'm at currently. Tried and tested basics for now.



In the famous words of Seth Feroce "Let's fukk shit up!" Hahaha


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2019)

Richard Simmons sweating to the oldies program.


----------



## andy (Apr 15, 2019)

John Meadows
Seth Feroce

just taking notes and implementing some moves, but basically my routines come from me


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 16, 2019)

Jack LaLanne


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 16, 2019)

My future self


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 16, 2019)

Yer MOOOM...  (had to be said).


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 17, 2019)

I like Ben Pollack's intensity - If my eyes aren't all popping out and looking crazy I figure I'm not trying hard enough.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 18, 2019)

German89 said:


> I do as I please.
> 
> I'd like to add..  I do as I please.  Unless told otherwise but, I always get it my way.


What a brat................lol

:32 (16):


----------



## Beserker (May 1, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> It was an evolution. When I was 15 it was Arnold. When I was in my 20s it was Yates. Now, in my 40s, it’s me.



haa.. I used to actually do Arnold’s workouts in the Encyclopedia when I was 15-16. 

Then I was into the HIT for a bit...

Eventually settled into what felt best and gave the best results for me.


----------



## Gadawg (May 2, 2019)

Dorian. Always Dorian. But Dorian, my way. But it's still Dorian.


----------



## BrotherJ (May 2, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Dorian. Always Dorian. But Dorian, my way. But it's still Dorian.



What do you think of that Dorian Yates fella?


----------



## Gadawg (May 2, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> What do you think of that Dorian Yates fella?




Who????????????


----------



## Long (May 2, 2019)

Most of my routines are just straight up from Arnold. I used to do an old Larry Scott routine for arms. I'll probably bust it out again when my arms hit a sticking point. But mostly Arnold. Shit works and I enjoy the hard work.


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> What do you think of that Dorian Yates fella?



#wokeAsFukk


----------

